# emergency exit signs



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

I am installing 4 exit signs in a residential house that is used for sleeping quarters. My boss considers it a commercial building. Do I have to run dedicated circuits for each exit sign or can I use a branch circuit?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Why do u call it a residential and your boss calls it commercial? One of you is wrong...


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

OK its an ambulance building. Meaning its a residential house that has a buisness ran out of it. They sleep in it. But question is can I use branch circuits for the back up battery exit signs or does it need to be dedicated


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

The fact that they sleep there doesn't make it residential, there are other factors involved to determine that. 

However, the type of occupancy doesn't matter. You don't need dedicated circuits for ebu's.


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

OK its a house. Are you going out of the NEC code book 700.1. And I live in case isn't code a little diff there


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Article 700 is dealing with emergency power distribution systems, stand alone ebu's don't fall under that category. I can't speak to any location specific rules, but in this area we usually just tie into the lighting circuit that feeds the area so when that circuit loses power the ebu turns on. Sometimes we just tap into the closest available circuit. Don't over think it.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Around here they want exit lites on the night light cct. If there are no night lights we put them on the same cct as the lights that serve the area.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Article 700 is dealing with emergency power distribution systems, stand alone ebu's don't fall under that category. I can't speak to any location specific rules, but in this area we usually just tie into the lighting circuit that feeds the area so when that circuit loses power the ebu turns on. Sometimes we just tap into the closest available circuit. Don't over think it.


Actully emergency battery units are in fact covered in article 700. They call them unit equipment and require that they be supplied from the circuit that supplies the lighting in that area or in large spaces with many lighting circuits they can be in a dedicated circuit with a breaker lock instead.

Going from memory it is 700.9 E or F.

And of course any load side wiring from an EBU is entirely under article 700.

But there is some question if a battery exit sign without lighting heads is covered by that.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, you have to put them on the lighting circuit that supplies the area unless there are more than 2 lighting circuits in that area. In that case, you are allowed a separate circuit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Actually, you have to put them on the lighting circuit that supplies the area unless there are more than 2 lighting circuits in that area. In that case, you are allowed a separate circuit.


Pretty much what I said ... No?


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Pretty much what I said ... No?


Thank you but the city I'm working in says dedicated circuit. Oh well. Its work


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> Actually, you have to put them on the lighting circuit that supplies the area unless there are more than 2 lighting circuits in that area. In that case, you are allowed a separate circuit.


That's how we usually do them. I was not aware that it was actually a code requirement. Learned something new today. Thanks.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

chadzilla said:


> Thank you but the city I'm working in says dedicated circuit. Oh well. Its work


So, if the lighting circuit goes out, the EME lights aren't guaranteed to kick on...nice.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Pretty much what I said ... No?


Pretty much...


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> So, if the lighting circuit goes out, the EME lights aren't guaranteed to kick on...nice.


Its on the lighting circuit panel bro. Same thing


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> So, if the lighting circuit goes out, the EME lights aren't guaranteed to kick on...nice.


Ur getting confused. If its on a lighting circuit panel . Not a lighting cirxiit


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

What happens if the lighting circuit trips, Bro?


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you using the exit signs with the built in battery? LED... No light bulbs to change.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chadzilla said:


> Ur getting confused. If its on a lighting circuit panel . Not a lighting cirxiit


It should be on the lighting circuit, not just the lighting panel unless the exception applies and you decide to use the exception. I would not.

It is in 700.12, for the short version just read what I made red.



> *III. Sources of Power
> 
> 700.12 General Requirements.* Current supply shall be such
> that, in the event of failure of the normal supply to, or within,
> ...


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

Tsmil said:


> Are you using the exit signs with the built in battery? LED... No light bulbs to change.


Yes there led


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

BBQ said:


> It should be on the lighting circuit, not just the lighting panel unless the exception applies and you decide to use the exception. I would not.
> 
> It is in 700.12, for the short version just read what I made red.


Member city requirements go hand and hand with NEC. NEC is minimum requirement member


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Having the EME lights on a separate circuit when there is only 1 lighting circuit in the area is not exceeding minimum requirements. It is actually less than minimum.

Think about it. What happens when the only lighting circuit in a room trips, and the EME lights are on a different circuit?


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> Having the EME lights on a separate circuit when there is only 1 lighting circuit in the area is not exceeding minimum requirements. It is actually less than minimum.
> 
> Think about it. What happens when the only lighting circuit in a room trips, and the EME lights are on a different circuit?


I see what our saying. But that's there city rules bud. It both makes sense


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I think some of you are referring to emergency exit lighting. The OP stated signs. If they're on a separate circuit and the lights de-energize they will still be lit. IMO


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

Service Call said:


> I think some of you are referring to emergency exit lighting. The OP stated signs. If they're on a separate circuit and the lights de-energize they will still be lit. IMO


Emergency can be on a panel with exceptions. If the panel goes out they'll all be backed up. City code. Get ur point but NEC is the minnimum code requirement.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chadzilla said:


> Member city requirements go hand and hand with NEC. NEC is minimum requirement member


Not putting the EBU on the branch circuit is less than the NEC requires.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Service Call said:


> I think some of you are referring to emergency exit lighting. The OP stated signs. If they're on a separate circuit and the lights de-energize they will still be lit. IMO


Regardless I posted what the NEC requires.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chadzilla said:


> Emergency can be on a panel with exceptions. If the panel goes out they'll all be backed up. City code. Get ur point but NEC is the minnimum code requirement.


In your case the city is the minimum, the NEC requires more.


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

BBQ said:


> In your case the city is the minimum, the NEC requires more.


Whatever you want to think homeboy. I've been in this trade for a while bro...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

chadzilla said:


> Whatever you want to think homeboy. I've been in this trade for a while bro...


That's cool, this is BBQ's first week. Luckily he has you here to set him straight.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chadzilla said:


> Whatever you want to think homeboy. I've been in this trade for a while bro...





I am a wicked good fry cook. :laughing:


----------



## chadzilla (May 2, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I am a wicked good fry cook. :laughing:


When's dinner. Can you pick weeds 2.


----------

